# Grumpy little guy...



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

I have had my hedgehog for almost 2 years now, but he is still so grumpy around me. I have tryed to put an old worn t.shirt in his cage, he really liked it but when we try to hold him he just curls into a ball and huffs.

We bought him from a pet store when he was about 6 months old, and i don't think anyone really took very much time with him, so he has always been grumpy. He was pretty skinny when we bought him but he has gained alittle more weight. He doesnt like to be touched unless we put him in the bath and then cuddle him. It is just alittleupsetting how we have tryed to do so much for him and hes just so grumpy. He will not eat anything put his food, ive tryed mealworms but he just watched them squrm. Ive also tryed peices up grilled chicken, but nothing seems to help. If there is anything that you can think of to help alittle that would be great.  

When we bought him he had gnawed ears, but the have not got any worse, should i still maybe go take him to get looked at? could that have something to do with his behaviour?

Also we where thinking about getting another hedgie, not to put togeather. Was wondering if that was even a good idea.. I just feel like maybe he needs all of my attention and getting another one may be too crule. WHat do you think?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

There are some hedgies who will never really socialize and actually prefer to just be left alone. So it might just be that he's one of those who never really like human contact. Check the personality and behaviour section for many threads about huffy hedgies, you are not alone. 

As for mealies, have you tried cutting them up? 
Have you tried offering the same treat more than once? Sometimes, it takes several introductions before they'll actually try something. Have you tried eggs? My boy LOVES eggs, especially hardboiled...(But my boy also eats just about anything I give him) You can also do a search(located upper right corner) for different treats, there's a fruit and veggies list as well. 

For his ears, have you tried rubbing on some lanolin/vaseline/vit e oil/flax oil during the bath? That should help with his ears. And are his ears actually gnawed off? Or just tattered? 

Now...From reading your post... Please forgive me if I have read it wrong/interpreted wrongly...
Are you looking to get another hedgie in the hopes of getting one that will be friendlier? Keep in mind that hedgie personalities can vary greatly, and it could turn out that the new one is not all that friendly and cuddly either. Would you be willing to still spend time with both of them.

Another concern would be that the second hedgie DOES end up very friendly and cuddly, and quickly becomes the favourite and your love and devotion will be given to the new one. 

However, if you feel that you have the time to devote to both of them equally, have the space and the money to keep both of them healthy, then I don't see why not. There are a few here who own multiple hedgies, and are able to devote to all of them equally, so no, it is not cruel to own more than one, given that you treat them equally.


----------



## sarzie87 (Mar 14, 2010)

How much do you hadle him?

Ive only had my little hedgie for three weeks, she came from a pet shop too. She was caged with about 10 other babies when we had her. After the journey home she was also very shy and grumpy, she wondered round in her cage, but as soon as we tried to take her out she wasnt having any of it!! She stuck up all her quills and curled up so tightly we had to put her down. 
I was told not to let it put us off though, and so we persevered and just kept getting her out and sitting with her on our laps. Eventually she came out and started to run around and play. She loves us now. 
At the pet shop we were told to handle her everyday - and thats what most owners on here say. Just keep at it, handle your hedgie as much as you can.

As for treats, we use chicken flavour kitten treats and she loves them, we havnt tried anything else yet though as shes still a baby.
Somebody on here told me they love watermelon, so yuo could try that?

I really hope he warms to you soon! Give us an update on the treats!

Sarah & Honey


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your little grumpy guy is an absolute doll!


----------



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks so much,

I handle him as much as possible, and I bought these cat treats that are mint flavored and he loves them but i dont think he relizes that they are treats. If you put a peice of his food down beside the treat he goes for his regular food anyway. So maybe ill try a hard boiled egg. I read on here that they like their food and everything room tempature? 

His ears looks knawed. ill take a better picture for you, one ear is also worse then the other. Ive put lotion on them. 

He also does not put his quills all the way back, i went through some photos and some of the hedgies have all their quills pulled back and you can see their cute little faces, but Optimus always has the quills on the top of his face stuck out in front of his face. is this normal? 

Also, i was looking through the cage set up form, And they had these cages made of levels, looked like they where just clipped togeather. Was wondering what thoes where called? I have a medium size cage i think i was for a taller animal, but his water bottle is so far up for him that he has to lean far up to get at it, so i put a water dish in his cage but he does not seem to like it as much. I was thinking about getting a new cage and thoes cages that look like they clip togeather looked pretty neat.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

> Another concern would be that the second hedgie DOES end up very friendly and cuddly, and quickly becomes the favourite and your love and devotion will be given to the new one.


Sooooo true.


----------



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> Now...From reading your post... Please forgive me if I have read it wrong/interpreted wrongly...
> Are you looking to get another hedgie in the hopes of getting one that will be friendlier? Keep in mind that hedgie personalities can vary greatly, and it could turn out that the new one is not all that friendly and cuddly either. Would you be willing to still spend time with both of them.
> 
> Another concern would be that the second hedgie DOES end up very friendly and cuddly, and quickly becomes the favourite and your love and devotion will be given to the new one.
> ...


Im not looking to get another one to see if its friendlier no. I was just thinking sometimes my boyfriend gets jealous that he does not have one. We live rent a downstairs so we cant get a dog or a cat, im not to fond of lizards and he works 9 hour days. So getting a pet that is lower mantinance so i can keep and eye on two seems more realistic to me. also i was reading about putting two hedgehogs together, because optimus is a boy i would not put another boy in the cage or a girl, but would they be able to run around on the floor together still, as long as they where monitored so they did not harm each other?


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

It really depends on the hedgehog, as for putting them together. Zeus and Aries try to fight anytime they get near each other. Boys can get really aggressive. Aries is the sweeter hedgehog to humans, but he is also the aggressive one who goes after Zeus when he thinks he can get at him. If you and your boyfriend are going to hold them in separate blankets on the couch or something, if would be fine, but they might try to hurt each other if you let them run around on the floor together.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Also to add... If the new one is a girl, playtime together is now allowed, not even supervised. They must be kept separate at all times. 

I'm not sure about the close proximity, and using the same blankets to cuddle and so on as well, as it could cause some sexual behaviour and/or frustration. 
I wish I could explain it better, but it's 3am and my mind is suddenly going blank :lol: 
But I'm sure someone will fill in the blanks. ^_^


----------



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

ok thanks guys


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

Have you tried taking Optimus to the vet? When I first got my little guy, Merlin, I ended up taking him to the vet and he had a severe case of mites. Apparently mites can cause damage to their ears if they go unchecked for long enough. Merlin has ruffled edges to his ears compared to my female, Tenley, which the vet figured was possibly caused by his mites. Will he let you get a look at his skin? Has he ever been treated for mites since you got him?


----------



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

No i have not taken him to the vet. Just because his ears look the same from when we got him. We put lotion on them. Yup, he lets me look at his skin. Would there be something wrong with his skin if he had mites? but other then that there is no issues.


----------

